# Interval International - any new resorts



## Love to Vacation (Jul 6, 2007)

With II, I haven't seen any new resorts for trade in a long time - what happened to Bermuda? 
Anyone know?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 6, 2007)

Take a look at your recent copies of II's publication, Interval World magazine. Each issue lists a number of new resorts that have joined II and includes the same type of summary info for those new resorts as what is included in the Resort Directory for existing II resorts.


----------



## Love to Vacation (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks - but I guess my point is why is the II site not updated with new places. If you do everything on line, the site should be updated - should it be?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 6, 2007)

Help me to understand. What new II resorts are not included on the website? 

You mentioned Bermuda with a question mark. Unless something new has happened, there are only two Bermuda timeshares, both of which are RCI affiliated.


----------

